# Festool Shinex, Pads & Polishes- 1st time runout.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt at i4detailing was kind enough to drop of some Festool goodies yesterday that he will now be the sole supplier of, so thought it only fair to offer my initial thoughts, in the videos were my 1st time use of the polishes and pads.










A small part of the polish range include-
MPA-9000 which has a medium cut equivalent to IP3.02/203S.
MPA-11000 which is a finishing polish equivalent to PO 85rd.










The polishes are very similar/perhaps the same as Scholl Concepts, yet to be confirmed though.

The lovely finishing pad and a real joy to use, again a small part of the extensive range.










In comparison to the 3M waffle pad,










The glorious Shinex RAP150 FE, currently on loan to me to put through it's paces.
Whilst being a lighter machine to my current Metabo, it's unique feature is the speed control through the trigger and much like an accelerator, you can set the speed on the dial to 5 (about 1800rpm) then feather the trigger and gradually build up to this speed without ever exceeding the speed set, lowering the speed for burnishing is just done in reverse by letting your finger out gradually.
It also has a button lock in feature much like most trigger rotarys, so can also be used in the traditional manner by adjusting speed through the dial.



















Test panel with some light wash marks,










*1st video demonstrating the rotary in action and Festool MPA-9000 polish.*






The MPA-9000 polish was a pleasure to use with a decent work time, good level of cut and the ability to finish down quite nicely, will definately look forward to using this again.

*2nd video using the Festool finishing pad and MPA-11000 (finishing polish)*






Again a lovely finishing polish with a good working time, combined with the pad it made the rotary glide acroos the panel.

Panel finish.




























Whilst the rotary is expensive, it is a great piece of machinery and combined with the trigger speed control will save a lot of fiddling about and more time to concentrate on polishing the panel, a decent weight and very comfortable design to use.
From the short test I have done with the polishes, I can say I like these a lot and look forward to using them again and trying further grades from the range, also very reasonable and competitively priced.
The finishing pad a pure delight to use and just glided across the panel whilst giving the desired result.

Thanks Matt, as always much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice review Rob, Matt mentioned getting the Festool polishes in.
Interested in the polisher too as am getting to the point where I need to get the metabo serviced and would like a "spare"


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

it looks fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Great little demos Rob, and a nice to see Matt letting you test out the products too.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice and well put together review Rob.
I am guessing you like the little built in features, with the speed controls.
The double speed motor is also a great feature to maintain the speed under load.
Thanks for taking the time to do a review and sharing.
Gordon.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I've got one for some time now and it's just very good. Can't fault it! :argie:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cracking machine, ive used gordons a few times now!

cant fault it, but it screams like a banshee!

:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

There's no denying it's a quality machine with excellent aftermarket care, it's the polishes and pads that I was most interested in using, on first impressions they are very good.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great review. Fancy that Rotary but fudge-me you weren't kidding saying its expensive.

Good investment for a Pro and would save your back in the long run but outta my league as a hobbyist.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Great review. Fancy that Rotary but fudge-me you weren't kidding saying its expensive.
> 
> Good investment for a Pro and would save your back in the long run but outta my league as a hobbyist.


Thanks, totally agree with you about being a decent investment for someone using it day in day out, yes the downside is the expense, but not so much an issue if it lasts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice reveiw Rob :thumb: these are great i've had the festool80 acouple of weeks now and it''s spot on for tricky areas.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks, totally agree with you about being a decent investment for someone using it day in day out, yes the downside is the expense, but not so much an issue if it lasts.


Good point.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing

I need to post my review up of the black and orange Festool pads which Matt kindly sent me a couple of weeks ago - they have been awesome so far, and are definirely my favourite pads in most situations.

I'm looking forward to the rest of the range, and trying the polishes/compounds.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Cracking review, thanks!

I just get arroused by the lime green power cable 

I do wish manufacturers would use simple names for there polishes though instead of X+Y2009=zzyza polish etc... Can see the menz problems all over with similar letters and numbers being different levels of cut and so on.

Hows the backing plate compared to the 3M one?

and has anyone told you, you have arms like popeye :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

adam87 said:


> and has anyone told you, you have arms like popeye :lol:


pmsl....


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I find the backing plate too hard/stiff. I just use the 3M one.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

adam87 said:


> Cracking review, thanks!
> 
> I just get arroused by the lime green power cable
> 
> ...


"Arms like popeye" You'd be the first mate.:lol:

The polishes are numbered so that the higher the number the less cut.
For once a decent backing plate with the machine, the 3M one has foam in the middle and this one is soft rubber.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice review Rob = looks to be the new machine to have ...


----------



## Wil (Sep 18, 2009)

that looks really good, i have to try find some one to show me how its done in essex,my car is covered in swirls i hide with a few products, but they never go away


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Rob would be your man for that then


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great review Rob looks like a cracking piece of kit....

Sounds pretty loud in the vid though.


----------



## dr_npz (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

excellent write up. Im a newbie here, so i try to read as much as possible. I have one question, dont know if this is the right place to ask, but maybe u can help.
I have at home a FESTOOL ETS 150/5. It is a random orbit sander. http://www.festool.co.uk/mediandoweb...69&AKTIVPROD=1

My friend gave it to me, it was used just for couple times. I believe a rotary polisher from festtool would be far better, but since i was given this thing for free, i wasnt able to make a choice.

Is it possible to use it for detailing? Should i be more carefull with it and use it on lower speeds, or just use other pads? Or just the results wont be that good? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Really love the Festool stuff.
(almost) nothing beats Festool.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Nice review Rob, Matt mentioned getting the Festool polishes in.
> Interested in the polisher too as am getting to the point where I need to get the metabo serviced and would like a "spare"


You can have a blast on mine anytime you like Tim ... You about this weekend ?

Cheers

Si.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent review Rob, would love to get one of these


----------



## newcomer (Nov 5, 2008)

*DISSAPOINTED by festool shinex*



Soepergrover said:


> Really love the Festool stuff.
> (almost) nothing beats Festool.


alow me to say, mate, hat i am dessapointed of shinex. work two day on a car with shinex. my left arm get tired after fe hous, becauseof standard handle. the air gauge exaust from the motor is directed right on the panel that you work on it. that means the panel is extreme overheated, earlier than usual. 
the gear is more noisy than makita, rupes bosch or flex, either fein. 
considering al this , all i can say is that nothing compares to makita rotary. even if many detailers don't recognize this, that is reality.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

newcomer said:


> alow me to say, mate, hat i am dessapointed of shinex. work two day on a car with shinex. my left arm get tired after fe hous, becauseof standard handle. the air gauge exaust from the motor is directed right on the panel that you work on it. that means the panel is extreme overheated, earlier than usual.
> the gear is more noisy than makita, rupes bosch or flex, either fein.
> considering al this , all i can say is that nothing compares to makita rotary. even if many detailers don't recognize this, that is reality.


I'm still in the early days of trying the Shinex, but if the handle made your arm ache (as I imagine it would) then why not take it of and use the head of the machine to steady it.
My Metabo is a totally different machine and so trying something totally different in design takes some adjustment, tbh I've not noticed the panel heating up any quicker because of the exhaust, but will make a point of testing tomorrow.
Also for your information the Metabo is a far more refined machine compared to the heavy old makita.:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

dr_npz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> excellent write up. Im a newbie here, so i try to read as much as possible. I have one question, dont know if this is the right place to ask, but maybe u can help.
> I have at home a FESTOOL ETS 150/5. It is a random orbit sander. http://www.festool.co.uk/mediandoweb...69&AKTIVPROD=1
> ...


I can't open your Link mate, what you have to be careful of with the sanders is the throw from the head and also the power, is it similar looking to the average Random orbital polisher?


----------



## dr_npz (Sep 22, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> I can't open your Link mate, what you have to be careful of with the sanders is the throw from the head and also the power, is it similar looking to the average Random orbital polisher?


Yes it is looking like the random orbital polisher. Sorry, this link should work now: 
http://www.festool.co.uk/mediandowe...&ID_O_TREE_GROUP=3412&PARENT=3669&AKTIVPROD=1
or this one:
http://www.festoolusa.com/products/orbital-sanders/ets-1505-eq-random-orbital-sander-571541.html

So what do you think? Thanks for help.


----------



## newcomer (Nov 5, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> I'm still in the early days of trying the Shinex, but if the handle made your arm ache (as I imagine it would) then why not take it of and use the head of the machine to steady it.
> My Metabo is a totally different machine and so trying something totally different in design takes some adjustment, tbh I've not noticed the panel heating up any quicker because of the exhaust, but will make a point of testing tomorrow.
> Also for your information the Metabo is a far more refined machine compared to the heavy old makita.:lol:


metabo- ''refined machine'' . ha ha. that was good.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Just to confirm that I have tested the Shinex out for about an hour on some panels on my van, in regards to the hot air coming through the vents from motor, it was nothing more than slightly warm at best, the air is also directed out the side of 2 vents at an angle ^.
Combined with the cool air the head generates when spinning this would not cause the panel to prematurely heat up, as suggested.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Totally agree with Robs comments on the venting of this machine and have never detected any problems caused, by this even under extreme load.


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

newcomer said:


> alow me to say, mate, hat i am dessapointed of shinex. work two day on a car with shinex. my left arm get tired after fe hous, becauseof standard handle. the air gauge exaust from the motor is directed right on the panel that you work on it. that means the panel is extreme overheated, earlier than usual.
> the gear is more noisy than makita, rupes bosch or flex, either fein.
> considering al this , all i can say is that nothing compares to makita rotary. even if many detailers don't recognize this, that is reality.


I don't know how you can say it is noisier than a Makita mate ... I've had both running side by side at Robbie's (Valet Magic) Tuition day (Clicky, he has two Makitas going that day, one old and one new and the high pitched whine of the Makita easily drowns out the Shinex.

Can't comment on the sore arm from use as I dont use the handle but control the machine with my left hand on the head. What I can say though is that after 15hrs use spread over two days the only aches were from my back and shoulders, which are sports injury related.


----------

